# France site information



## GRANDADPETE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. At the beginning of July 2010 we are going to take our motorhome to France for the first time. We want to head to the Atlantic coast stopping at Tours/Poitier for a week then onto the coast near La Rochelle. We are a middle aged couple looking for quiet sites with biking/walking and possibly kayaking. We thought sites within walking/biking of a nearby town or village would be a good idea.  We would like to avoid child friendly sites. Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club Pete.  

I am not being curt or unfriendly when I say, "_Do a search of the forum_".

There is so much on here already which will give you more ideas and information than you can shake a stick at, and if you start of in the France Touring forum that alone will keep you from under Grandma's feet for several days.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GRANDADPETE said:


> We want to head to the Atlantic coast stopping at Tours/Poitier for a week then onto the coast near La Rochelle. We are a middle aged couple looking for quiet sites with biking/walking and possibly kayaking. We thought sites within walking/biking of a nearby town or village would be a good idea.  We would like to avoid child friendly sites. Any information would be very helpful.


Take a look here Pete.

http://tinyurl.com/ybpnx6w

Ray.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how long are you going? also check the french school holidays as the sites near the coast tend to be packed and the cost high
we have not come across many adult only sites with this in mind take a loook here
chapter


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a really good site at St Cyr north of Poitiers and handy for Futurescope. It is situated on a lake so walking/cycling/kayaking all in one place. We stopped there on the way down to Spain principally to go to Futurescope but liked the site we stayed for 3 days and missed Futurescope.
It is in the ASCI book
Enjoy Rob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I think you are picking the wrong months if you wan't a quiet site, as the French and just about everyone else will be on site, Holiday season for kids. We always avoid July & August for that reason and also because the site cost can triple! you can't use ACSI discount card either. You will almost certainly have to book your sites as they may well be full. Outside that period access to most site is easy and there is no need to book, we never do. 

Wobby


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,
why not look at staying on some of the french aires, we do and saves us a few bob. some of them are well located near to towns and beaches, i dare say the popular ones are going to be pretty busy in july, but on the plus side for you not to many children. enjoy your trip.

tomnjune  :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

gotta agree with some of the other posters unless your tied into school holidays try and avoid late july august but if you have to go then i would recomend going over the isle de re just above la rochelle , you have to pay to go one way over the bridge but heavenly place with miles of comfortable cycling and lot's to see specially st martin-de-re,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont stay on campsites in France, its a complete waste of money. Buy All the Aires Book from here http://www.go-motorhoming.co.uk/all-the-aires.htm decide where you want to go and find a suitable Aire. Most are free and you wont seen many kids. If you have sat nav (a must) you simply program in the Aire GPS Co-ordinates and away you go! We were there in the middle of summer and if you head away a few miles inland from the coast or any tourist hot spot you can find quiet Aires or wild camping spots on your own. Dont forget wild camping in motorhomes in France is a national pastime and you will be welcome almost everywhere. I would say the only reason to stay on a campsite is if you _do _have kids who need to be entertained.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bearing in mind the original poster wants to spend time along the Atlantic coast, coastal Aires are are normally very full in July. June is a much better month as you can use an ACSI card and also have a better chance of securing a spot on a decent Aire.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Which is why I suggested going inland a bit or wild camping. If he wants to put down roots for a week then maybe a campsite might be his prefered option but I found that in July / August in France you can always get away from the crowds if you dont head straight for the most popular places. on the Med coast we found some fab Aires and wild spots just a few miles inland. We have a scooter so its not a problem for us but we could have easily driven the van in to the resorts. Some of the Aires we saw in the popular spots were just packed to bursting but then some of the campsites were as well. We just had a laugh at them and found somewhere private either on a less crowded inland Aire or wild camping. Simple!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We can really recommend Sables Blanc municipal site nr Quiberon. It on he left on the spit of land between just after Plouharnel.

See http://www.plouharnel.fr/

There is no advance booking.

One side you have a surf beach the other calm waters for canoeing etc.

Bike riding on the sand or cycle paths down through to the savage coast is a must.

If you do go there, go the the far left hand end of the site and Bo, Ken, Pete and sometimes us are there for most of the summer.

Wild camping is avaiable at laods of places along the road down to Quiberon.


----------

